# Screenshots mit windows ce 3.0



## mamut77 (12. Juli 2005)

hi 
giebt es irgendeine möglichkeit von windows ce 3.0
welches auf einer art pocket pc ist screenshots zu machen
bräuchte dies funktion wirklich dringend find aber keine lösung für 

mfg mamut


----------



## stoyac (7. Juli 2009)

Hi,
http://cetoys.sourceforge.net

innerhalb von cetoys.cab befindet sich das Programm scrsht.exe, mit dem Du Screenshots direkt auf dem PDA erstellen kannst. Es ist reine W32-API und sollte auch mit Deinem 3.0 funktionieren. Falls nicht - Quellen sind ebenso vorhanden.

Über RAPI lässt sich das Pragramm auch extern aufrufen. Ob das mit Deinem 3.0 funktionieren wird, das weiss ich leider nicht (Feedback wäre allerdings willkommen).


----------

